# Pompano



## dlp3988 (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm coming down to MB in a week. Was wondering if anyone has been catching Pompano off the beach.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah, they're around. Went out today and came home with a bag of skunks. Try high tide on a pretty water day with sandfleas.


----------



## dlp3988 (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Now I am FAR from being the pompano expert of the site but I will tell you that, from my experience, the prettiest water days are when the winds blowing SE. Do a "search" on this site for more info. Pay close attention to any advice given by a poster named "kingfish". Good luck and take pictures.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

surfsidesativa said:


> Now I am FAR from being the pompano expert of the site but I will tell you that, from my experience, the prettiest water days are when the winds blowing SE. Do a "search" on this site for more info. Pay close attention to any advice given by a poster named "kingfish". Good luck and take pictures.



almost dan, 


you want SE winds for a day or two, then the water clears up to "pompano pounding" status. But by far fleas are the best, fresher the better.


by the way, you still got that rod of mine?


----------



## dlp3988 (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for the information guys.

dlp


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

The Pomps are still there when the water gets a bit rough and stained , they are just harder to catch because Its harder for them to see your bait , Remember Pomps are mainly Sight Feeders. I have caught some of my Biggest pomps in rougher water , I think it stirs the sand fleas and small crabs up better.:fishing:


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

POMPINOLOVER said:


> The Pomps are still there when the water gets a bit rough and stained , they are just harder to catch because Its harder for them to see your bait , Remember Pomps are mainly Sight Feeders. I have caught some of my Biggest pomps in rougher water , I think it stirs the sand fleas and small crabs up better.:fishing:


While this is true, the Long Bay area, Grand Strand, Myrtle beach surf, can't stand rough surf conditions. It doesent take much to turn up a mudline that easily reaches several hundred yards from shore. Rough conditions here and you won't be having fresh caught pompano for dinner.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

kingfish said:


> It doesent take much to turn up a mudline that easily reaches several hundred yards from shore.




you just need to hit it a little harder.....


----------



## Volfan28 (Jul 30, 2008)

When water gets stained or rough King is right it gets slow. BUT when its stained and really rough just remember that the redfish feed readily in that part of the surf as fleas get washed around. I particullary like the surf when its at its worst this time of year. Fishing gets better, although the barr is so low it really doesn't say much.


----------

